# Graphics/Drawing Tablet?



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I've seen a lot of REALLY cool pictures drawn with a graphics tablet and I'm looking to buy one. What brand is best? I have a mac, so it would have to be compatible. How do they work? Are they worth the money? I'm doing some research online right now about them but I still don't know everything.

Any recommendations? I'd love to get one. I may hint at this to my boyfriend... you know valentine's day is coming up!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Also --what kind of software will i need?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I use a Wacom Bamboo Tablet, it costed about $80, I've had it for almost 2 years. I'm not sure if its compatible with Mac. As for programs, I use Adobe Photoshop, I've also used GIMP (which is a free downloadable art program, but can be confusing to use).


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

You'll want a Wacom, no questions asked. If you're just looking to get into tablets, I suggest the Bamboo. Wacom provides the driver free, and it'll be matched to your tablet. 

As for software, what are you working with? PC or Mac?


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a mac. I looked up all the brands and just like you guys said, Wacom wins! I found the Bamboo for $60 on amazon. It is compatible with mac. So I can still do digital drawings with this tablet?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, you can do digital drawings with that tablet. 

Program wise, I'd go with Adobe Photoshop. You should be able to search for a free trial using google. You can also google tutorials for using tablets.


----------

